# JVC KD-R411



## micosou (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, 
My radio sometimes does't allow me to increase/decrease volume , i think the problem might be on the volume button, so
the question is,it's possible to change this button? where can i find it? it's easy the removal of the damaged one, and the installation of the new one?
Thanks in advance


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Jvc Kd-R401 Kd-R411 Genuine Car audio radio stereo volume control knob Button | JT Audio


p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; line-height: 15.0px; font: 17.0px ‘Times New Roman’; color: #000000; -webkit-text-stroke: #000000} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; line-height: 15.0px; font: 17.0px ‘Times New Roman’; color: #000000; -webkit-text-stroke: #000000; min-height: 19.5px}...




www.jtaudio.net





THey sell the knob


----------



## micosou (Nov 22, 2020)

doeboy said:


> Jvc Kd-R401 Kd-R411 Genuine Car audio radio stereo volume control knob Button | JT Audio
> 
> 
> p.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; line-height: 15.0px; font: 17.0px ‘Times New Roman’; color: #000000; -webkit-text-stroke: #000000} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; line-height: 15.0px; font: 17.0px ‘Times New Roman’; color: #000000; -webkit-text-stroke: #000000; min-height: 19.5px}...
> ...


I'm sorry to ask? who sell ? JVC ??


----------



## JMacLeod (Oct 14, 2020)

Despite of the fact that this is an ancient type of radios, I think that this stuff should have a user's manual. So I think that you should access JVC website and find your model there. They should have some information about it. But if you will not find anything about it, I can suggest you to search for a manual on manymanuals.com. I am always using this website when I need more detailed information about a product. It is site which is specialized in user's manuals, so I am sure you will find something useful there.


----------

